# Conflict & aggression differences between types.



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

So I've been trying to figure this one out for a while now, and I still am unable to tell what differentiates a CP 6, an 8, a 1, and a Sx-dom to anger/conflict. I have a vague idea, but nothing definitive. 

I'd really love some insight on this, so I'm just going to mention a few people whose input I appreciate: @_Boss_, @_Paradigm_, @_Sneaky Bastard_, @_Chipps_, @_Swordsman of Mana_, @_Rim_, @_pinkrasputin_, @_n2freedom_, @_Arrow_, @_holyrockthrower_, @_madhatter_, @_aconite_, @_Promethea_ (as an Sx-dom 684 your input would be REALLY helpful). 

Basically, what's the difference in a CP 6, an 8, or a 1 (as core or as head/gut fix), or in an Sx-dom in terms of their experience and expression of anger and aggression? How do they differ in reaction to conflict? What are the different triggers? How do they feel about their anger?

*Any relevant input* would be really appreciated, even if it's not through your direct experience. Thanks a lot!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I shall quote myself XD:



Rim said:


> Well, I do have some anger issues. To be honest I'm kind of ashamed of this and fearful of how it will come across to others, sometimes I'm afraid its scary even for me, but I admit I was a very angry person during my teenage years...from family issues to just generally being disappointed in everything, myself included. I almost punched my dad, backtalked and argued much, was always willful and stubburn, especially when I sensed someone trying to controll me. It isn't always obvious to others because I seem peaceful, but I trigger quickly and can yell, threaten, get physical....plenty of negative stuff related to anger that i'd want to keep under controll or vent in a more positive way. I can be vengeful and when I see severe injustice done to someone I can be sadistically angry...with a burning lust to crush the person who is fucking around with someone else's life.
> 
> So far managed not to do anything stupid....and I would really want to avoid being seen as potentially dnagerous, It doesen't feel like I am, but maybe I'm scared of being like that. Under certain conditions it may even be true.....
> 
> Illustrative picture of how I feel when I see injustice:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

As core 6, I go to my gut fix (9w1), when it comes to anger. Core 1s and 8s are already a gut fix. So for instance, with me you are asking what is the difference between 9,1, and 8 in how they handle their anger.

I suppress mine and intellectualize it for a pretty long time. Pretty typical 9w1 stuff. Therapists often have to work with me on "finding my anger". I often tend to go inward, rather than outward with my anger. I usually pay the price for my anger. Once I am angry, it is really not a comfortable spot for me. There are some people on this earth who find it easier to express rage or anger over their inner sadness. I personally hate rage and don't care to be around it. There are people who find it easier to express sadness over anger. I can get like that too, but if I'm like that, I will go away to be alone. Depression is anger turned inward. But mostly, I find it easier to express joy and laughter over sadness. I find forgiveness much easier than anger, etc. My default button is "inner peace" and I'll do whatever to maintain that state of mind. 

I've also diffused anger and confrontation sexually with the opposite sex. This is perhaps more 6 SX stuff. Sometimes I get so mad at someone, practically _hate_ their demeanor and maybe they've disrespected me. I know their game (I will always pick up on sexual games) or I will want to protect others. I will want to teach them a lesson and will "settle the score in the bedroom". <<< That is a very knee jerk reaction and a huge defense mechanism all my life but it's often where I feel most empowered-sexually. But the "teaching them a lesson" often doesn't work and I end up in a relationship with someone I hate instead. :dry: But I think my original mission is to consume them and transform them through sex. Not really sure about my logic behind all that but that is how I feel. And this type of reaction in pretty immediate.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> ...in terms of their experience and expression of anger and aggression? How do they differ in reaction to conflict? What are the different triggers? How do they feel about their anger?


I guess I have to respond to this by saying I have levels of anger. It actually takes a lot to anger me as I think I am a pretty good natured person with a naturally sweet disposition most of the time. It would take a lot to get me to express my anger or to make me become an outwardly aggressive or belligerent person but that potential is definitely still there. 

I guess you could say my first level is annoyance, this can easily be mitigated and can often be shrugged off but it's the first level. "Why is this person doing this when it's easier for them to do it this way?" at this point most of my anger is based around subdued and it's inward with no outward aggression being pushed forward. 

When people start making comments toward myself and towards things I believe in or start pushing for me to change then I will become reactive and start combating them with flaws in their logic, insulting sarcastic jokes, and generally picking apart their reasoning. 

When actions are taken against myself and I feel my character is being attacked or if I feel that they are hurting me, diminishing my feelings, taking wrong actions that really cause gut reactions to me and my experiences then I become tyrannical, and you will feel my anger and you will feel my aggression as if it is a force in the room. You will back down or you will be forced to move or hurt in some way because I will not let you continue doing what you are doing. You are wrong, you will know that you are wrong, you will not try it again and you will feel bad for the actions you took against myself. It becomes about submission, I am right and you are wrong and you will not say anything to the contrary. I get very, very aggressive and hostile during this stage. You want loud yelling - I will make your ears ring I am positive I can become louder then you can, you want point by point deduction of logic and reasoning - I will dismantle your entire set of beliefs until there is nothing left of them, You want to make it personal I will guilt and shame you until you are in tears and I will personalized everything, etc. 

The stage above is admittedly very rare - only a few close people I have ever had contact with have gotten me to that point. Most of the people who trespassed into that stage were family members and maybe a few friends who I felt really burned me and it became about hitting pressure points to make them realize that they were wrong in their treatment of me and that they needed to realize how much their actions hurt me. All the times that phase of anger/aggression was reached were due to personal developments in nature. I don't know what the above is -- if it's 1, 8 disintergration of 4 to 2 or if it's Sx dominance I have no clue I can only express how I have reacted during those points and how my anger manifests itself. 

Stage 1 is ambivalence, stage 2 is cold detached logical anger/disappointment/reasoning and stage 3 is complete destruction of my opponent.

I'll sum it up by saying that I don't like feeling stage 3 in regards to my anger, it makes me feel out of control but at the same time it makes me feel free and honest. But I don't like hurting people, I don't like feeling out of control, I don't like making people feel bad -- but it's honestly just a pure gut reaction to how I feel about those people doing those things. It's raw, it's honest, it's primal. At the same time I don't like knowing that those people can get to me that way and it makes me feel vulnerable knowing that the person can get me to lose complete control in such a way like that. I don't want people to know they can get to me and I don't want those lesser people to have that purer part of me because they don't deserve it. They don't deserve my anger. They deserve my ambivalence, my apathy. My anger only serves the purpose of admitting that I care about what they did, when I would rather not care at all.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmm....

Well since I know type 6 fairly well, I will speak only about that one and let everyone else have at the 8 and 1.

For type 6s I think that gut fixes as well as variant stacking play a huge role in how they deal with anger, express anger and what could cause anger. 

8 fixed 6s will probably express anger more often since they tend to be the most counterphobic of the 6s and this is probably exacerbated if they were Sx dom and if they also had a 4 fix. I imagine that the causes of anger for this type 6 would stem from problems that the 8 also deals with, so control over themselves. This type might act offensively to conflict rather than defensively, since this 6 is probably the most 8ish of the bunch. 

1 fixed 6s probably express anger more often than the 9 fixed 6s but not as much as the 8 fixed 6. As a 1 fixed 6, I don't express my anger a lot since I naturally repress it like a core 1 would. I also dont express it much because I dont like to lose control over my emotions or allow other people to get under my skin. I like for my anger to be justified and I'll let it build up before I blow my top. My anger is usually directed at things around me that I think are wrong or that violate my moral code/standards. There is always this undercurrent of rightness associated with the expression of anger. I feel like I've had more than enough and so I have a right to go off when I get mad especially since I've held back so long. 

I dont have much to say about 9 fixed 6s but I certainly don't see them being very reactive at all when it comes to getting angry. They are the least anger ridden 6 of the bunch and it would probably take a lot to get them to get upset.

Ive also seen anger in 6s talked about based on wings. 

6w5s will attempt to take out everything that crosses their path when angry, so you should probably stay out of the way while 6w7s will tend to take themselves out when they are mad. Now, I've only read this in a few places online, so I don't really know what is meant by this distinction between the two but if I had to guess I would say it probably has to do with the more focused mental engery of the 6w5 (due to the 5 wing) and more scattered mental energy of the 6w7 (due to the 7 wing). 

The little that I do know about 8s, and 1s anger is that 8s don't mind getting mad and expressing that anger. They probably will enjoy it. 1s repress their anger and hold back because they don't like to lose composure and depending on image fixes (2 and 3 most likely) they would probably feel embarrassed/regretful of their behavior after the blow up is done. I have a strong 1 fix and when I get done getting going off, not a fuck is ever given about how I looked probably since Im 4 fixed. 

6s usually anger in defense of themselves, so I've seen it written that they can be one of the most dangerous types when pushed over the edge since they will go overboard with their reaction to ensure that no one tries to harm them again. Also, I dont think a lot of 6s express anger often, so they don't really have a gauge on how to behave when angry and end up really hurting someone. I know that when i get mad, I dont give a fuck about anything anymore. I will throw everything on the line and be pretty reckless about it all. 

Lol, hope I contributed.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Speaking for myself, I apparently come across as being an angry person. I heard it said of Steve Jobs, "he was known to ooze undirected anger and frustration" and I think that probably summarizes it best. I'm not overly confrontational or outwardly combative 99% of the time, but I know I have a generalized sense of "_that's not what I want. It's not good enough!_" that I'm not good at hiding.

I get aggravated when stuff gets in my way. I mean this literally and physically--it really annoys me, for instance, when someone randomly stops in front of me on the stairs to answer the phone and what not. I don't generally say anything about it, except to kindly remind them not to stop on the steps if I bump into them. I also like to make fun of stuff, and people don't always realize I'm not really being serious. I've also been known to get really frustrated towards my students, which they seem to pick up on despite the fact that I think I'm being "happy" with them.

That said, it's actually fairly hard to get me REALLY angry. The only people who have _ever_ touched this off in my life have been my own family members, one in particular who was a condescending prick, and I have no further words on that situation. Let's just say I can be really, really explosive towards deeply personal insults and betrayal.

As for me, I'm definitely a 4-fixer, possibly even a core 4. I could be a core 6, in which case I've definitely got a 1-fix--there's too strong a connection there to deny. I furthermore cannot relate to descriptions of 8-fixed 6s as being in-your-face aggressive and generally counterphobic (which are not the aspects of 6 I identify with). I'm currently operating under the assumption I am a 7, which seems to fit in a lot of ways and which would make sense both in terms of having a 1-connection and an 8-ish stance toward morality and justice.

I'm not sx-first, though, so consider that.

Ah, and in terms of CP6s, my dad is one guaranteed (683). He is soc/sx as near as I can tell. Could be sx/soc. He gets angry a lot more visibly and more often than I do. It can be small things, like this one time when we were driving. He nearly struck a pedestrian, who smacked the car in defense. My father then got out of the car and demanded I give him the tire knocker (which was next to me)--he was like literally going to beat the kid's brain out. I refused to comply; he accused me of "siding with the enemy". He was a lot angrier at me than at the pedestrian at that point, and it was actually very scary. I was in tears.

Larger things can set him off, too, like he beat up this guard at a train station one time because the guard wasn't going to let me on the train. Also, workplace politics--good lord, that man lives in a constant state of stress, and he's too committed to take a vacation, too. I dunno how he copes. Also he tends to see whatever head of department as a bully to be dealt with strategically, with a carefully controlled use of force. He lives in a constant state of tribal warfare, I tell you.

In a lot of ways, he's pretty damn heroic, but he's also the reason I feel like I can't claim I'm an 8-fixed 6.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents. Hope it helps!


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@_kaleidoscope_ - I really like this question. ^_^ Too bad I'm not a CP Six about 95% of the time. o_o But I can tell you this is very accurate (thanks, @_Chipps_!):



> 6s usually anger in defense of themselves, so I've seen it written that they can be one of the most dangerous types when pushed over the edge since they will go overboard with their reaction to ensure that no one tries to harm them again.


That right there gets down to it. ^_^ My anger is usually a mix of, "Stop, you're hurting me," disappointment in myself, and sadness (my anger "settles" down very fast and transitions to depression, really). Perhaps this is because of my Nine fix. I'm certain this takes a huge part in my anger -- I automatically want to repress it. When I am angry, I still want to reach some sort of conclusion and restore balance. Between other people and within myself. 

An example would be one night where I did something stupid and actually kind of disrespectful without thinking (woops) at home towards my parents. They did say afterwards that what I did was a reaction to something they did trigger, but I still really shouldn't have done it. It was silly of me. That wasn't necessarily the problem, though. After doing said stupid thing, they essentially dropped the bomb on me out of nowhere and started telling me how I had been recently... I don't know, bad and all over the place or something (lol, I can't even remember now)? I had no warning whatsoever, I was overwhelmed, and I really just wished that if they had seen me doing these things before that they had just told me. Of course, they did have legit observations, but it just came out of the blue for me. 

I felt like I couldn't see where they were getting any of this from, I felt torn down quite suddenly, and my number one first reaction? 

--> Anger + defense. The anger felt like the kind that comes with betrayal and I ended up getting defensive. When somebody drops something like this on me with no warning, it's my instant reaction to curl up. 

We all weren't being very sensible in that moment. Sometime in the middle of this, I came somewhat to my senses and admitted I had probably done some stupid things, but that I would like some warning next time. At this point the anger had turned into disappointment (in myself), depression (realization that I was in the wrong), and some lingering bitterness (towards the suddenness of the whole thing -- I still wished they had communicated to me more before this whole thing came out). In fact, the initial sinking feeling and the first wave of anger really didn't last all that long. That's the Nine side, I suppose. I never want to stay angry too long. 

Another moment like this would be when I was in the car with my sister and mother, coming home from dropping our friends off at their house. We had just spent two days with them at our house. My sister told me on the way home, quite suddenly (pattern, much?), that I had completely disregarded her the whole time. I had placed my friends first, dis-valued her, and contradicted her on many occasions while they were there. To me, throughout the two days, I couldn't remember any of that but only remembered trying to be a good host. Of course, in the end I did have to see my sister brought up some legitimate points as well -- I did, on some occasions, put my friends before her and probably hurt her. It was unintentional for the most part, but it was true. I should have been more sensitive to her. My instant reaction at the time: it was like a punch to the gut. Yes, my instant reaction was defense. 

I have been taught so many times not to get "defensive". Usually I try to at least see where the other person is coming from and that does help me think somewhat more rationally when I feel as though I'm being "attacked", but I still end up using some sort of defense. That's the truth. I notice the pattern that when something seemingly comes out of the blue and a bunch of things get dropped on me at once, that is the absolute worst and I feel as though _I _am the one being wronged. Weird. o_o

Despite being pretty good at spotting motivations most of the time, this is my weak spot and most certainly a huge blind spot. 

Other times, when it's not "out of the blue", it's so much easier not to get defensive or feel "attacked".


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

*Ones* are very self-controlled in a conflict. They maintain a sense of decorum and even poise. They strive to be rational, controlled and logical in a conflict. 1w9s tend to succeed at this more often than 1w2s, because 1w2s can get rather zealous and their aggression can seem very 8-ish. This doesn't always give the impression of "controlled", but in their own way they are holding back. Once a certain line is crossed, Ones can be pushy and confrontational. Core issues in a conflict include violation of personal values, breaking principles/codes of conduct that the One subscribes to, boundary violations and so on. All of this is broadly applicable to One fixers as well. 

*Eights* don't repress their anger. Like Ones, they also consider loss of total control as a weakness. So, they work to maintain control but this is not done by strictly reigning in their own anger. They're likely to use their groundedness and aggression to set and maintain boundaries. When an 8 is angry, it's pretty obvious that they are angry and they won't make an effort to regulate the expression unless it's a strategic necessity. Even then, it will be pretty apparent that they're angry. Eights are at home in a conflict. It's their turf. 8w7s will push more and abrasively clash with people and go so far as to provoke them, but it's not calculated for the most part. They naturally push outwards (expansive)--the aggression in Ones is more self contained until a point is reached. 8w9s are somewhat similar in this regard, but they don't repress anger for reasons of self-control/decorum but because the 9 wing brings an extra layer of groundedness, as well as patience and an affinity for peace. It's described as a fairly conflicted wing-core pairing. The 8 and 7 tend to compliment each other, but 8w9 is somewhat internally conflicted so you see a formidable, aggressive, rock like presence in a conflict. They're as pushy, dominant and confrontational as w7. But, they are going to draw a line and dare you to cross it. Core issues include control, boundaries, respect, countering manipulation, ensuring they don't get the short end of the deal. Again, all of this broadly applies to 8 fixers.

*Counter phobic 6* aggression often takes a pre-emptive form. They are very aware of threats in the environment, and they have a strong tendency to brace themselves, mentally prepare for combat and strike the threat before it's had a chance to strike them. CP6s, like 8s (esp. 8w7s), can be very confrontational, aggressive, pushy, loud and challenging in a conflict. Like 8s, they are pushing you and provoking you to get to the truth and attain a level of clarity. Generally, cp6 aggression can be more territorial and "BIG/LOUD" than 8w9 aggression. But, 8s of both wings will sustain the aggressive stance a lot longer than cp6s. In a conflict, cp6s will stand up to their opponent and withstand pressure for a while, but eventually, they start to show signs of frustration. 8s, as I said, are completely at home in a conflict. They derive enjoyment from it in ways that cp6s don't, not in the long run at least. Core issues in a conflict can resemble those of 8s and 1s-- control, respect, boundaries, fairness and also rules (adhering to/breaking them), security (preventative aggression for instance), and again clarity (smoking out manipulation), personal and group safety. 


*Sx first* basically intensifies lustful aggression. I won't get into how Sx 1s, 8s and cp 6s differ. Naranjo's abridged notes on the subtypes are available online and address it succinctly. And, in essence, the point is that sx will only intensify the aggression and intensity seeking impulses in types.


For your reference, I am linking the document anyway: 
http://www.breakoutofthebox.com/NaranjoSubtypes.pdf


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@holyrockthrower

Steve Jobs was said to be type 1.

@Boss

Is Naranjo's stuff really useful? I can't relate to a word he says about any enneagram type. :\ maybe some bits and pieces here and there.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also anger is a gift imo, too much and it will burn you hollow, too little and people will walk all over you. Used properly and at the right time in the right way makes the user a powerfull force to be reckoned with.

Repressing anger is like drinking pison...sure feels that way if I try it. Its better to use it in a more positive way, as fuel to achieve things that diminish that what makes you angry by enritching what makes you proud and happy, least that is my opinion.

From personal experience it takes time, effort and willingness to learn how to use emotions properly...sure ein't easy, but its well worth it.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Rim
Have you purchased any of his books? The stuff available online is very choppy and brief. He is among the founding theorists of the Enneagram. Maitri, RH and others have studied under him. Personally, I see merit to his writings. Though, they are not very accessible. Try getting your hands on Maitri's books.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Chipps said:


> Now, I've only read this in a few places online, so I don't really know what is meant by this distinction between the two but if I had to guess I would say it probably has to do with the more focused mental engery of the 6w5 (due to the 5 wing) and more scattered mental energy of the 6w7 (due to the 7 wing).


Lol. I've always said I'm too ADHD to stay angry for very long. It's way too easy to forget. And if I've voiced it, I'm over it and done with it that minute. That confuses many people who don't move through their emotions as quickly as I do. But hell yeah I'm usually on to the next best thing while others might still be "dwelling" on boring anger. 

But because I move through my anger so fast, it causes me to speak up more. I don't want to forget about it and stuff it under a rug. It will fester there.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I can quote myself as well. This of course is me and I can't project on other 8s. 



> I am SX/SP and for me aggression comes on suddenly. I can be happy one minute and then attacking the next. I am not a big fan of many 8 descriptions (not saying they are wrong) because of the impression it gives off to others. Many of them show us to be power hungry animals who won't stop until we get what we want or destroy whatever is in our way. We can be bulls and we can destroy things but healthy, or even average health, 8s should be able to control themselves most of the time.
> 
> I am quickest to anger when playing sports. They extra adrenaline is probably to blame, but if someone continuously breaks a rule or is dishonest, I have a tendency to go off. Another example where I might be openly aggressive is when I think someone is threatening a friend or loved one. It is of course is situational, but I usually rush to their rescue without thinking. I can give you one example where I have gone off. My boss made a comment about my database being useless once. I had spent a lot of time making it and I knew it was useful. His shortsighted and obtuse statement threw me into an instant rage which followed by the two of us throwing F bombs in the middle of the office.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Lol. I've always said I'm too ADHD to stay angry for very long. It's way too easy to forget. And if I've voiced it, I'm over it and done with it that minute. That confuses many people who don't move through their emotions as quickly as I do. But hell yeah I'm usually on to the next best thing while others might still be "dwelling" on boring anger.
> 
> But because I move through my anger so fast, it causes me to speak up more. I don't want to forget about it and stuff it under a rug. It will fester there.



I dont let anything go. If you make me mad (truly mad) Im going to be fuming for a while so whatever were doing is going to the back burner. And since I use Fi its going to take me quite a bit of time to get over myself. I'll hate the object of my anger like none other. I might even plan their demise a few times in my head and fantasize about dancing on their damn grave.:laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Chipps said:


> I dont let anything go. If you make me mad (truly mad) Im going to be fuming for a while so whatever were doing is going to the back burner. And since I use Fi its going to take me quite a bit of time to get over myself. I'll hate the object of my anger like none other. I might even plan their demise a few times in my head and fantasize about dancing on their damn grave.:laughing:


Wow. Very different. For one thing, I don't get angry at many things. It takes a lot to get me truly angry. I can stay objective about many things. And even if I do get angry, it first gets sifted through some type of intellectual system that eventually alerts me that I'm angered. 

Now there are only 2 people who have really cut me to my core and really made angry as opposed to just frustrated or annoyed. And in both of those situations, I can easily see my feelings are a result of being hurt and I will focus on that instead. So it might go sadness>rage>depression>assertion. But at any point I can just go to detachment. Negative feelings are overwhelming for me so staying "in my body" during those times has been an on going process for me. I've definitely gotten better over the years. But like I've said, it's very rare for someone or something to hurt me this badly. I'd have to have an incredible amount invested in you. 

But I wouldn't plot someone's demise. My goal for me is to assert so that I'm healthy and assertion may also mean "holding them accountable". Lol. My 2fix really prefers to "teach lessons" to bad people over me seeking vengeance. But instead of fantasizing about vengeance, my thought energy tends to go to bewilderment: "Why would any one do such a thing? What happened in their life to make them this way?" I'll even get stuck there. And that's where my thoughts went right after I was mugged. 

It took a stupid DA's victim advocate to probe and get me to the anger level. She also pissed me off for doing that to me. I wanted to forget about it and just be content I took bad guys off the street. But she kept reminding me of all the losses, my inconveniece, and money stolen so I could make a statement. It made me sick. That bitch :dry: She messed with my zen for like a week.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

People have a warped vision of 1w9 here which are most likely that way due to the Typewatch examples, but I'll lend advice.

I suppose the theme of this matter is that inward workings can manifest themselves to the outer world in various ways, and you shouldn't type wing based on outward tendencies, particularly online.

RH's definitions of 1w9 seems to emphasize detachment, and for that reason they appear to be the dispassionate theorist on many occasions. This emphasis towards detachment makes the individual emphasize objectivity in looking at issues, and they will push around ideas in their heads very much. Outward expressions can be rather unemotional often, but outward characteristics are not something you base a wing theory off of. 1s emphasis on right actions mixed with objectivity leads them to often emphasize how to work logic the right way, but this doesn't mean they can't seem moralistic, by RH's definition all 1s are moralistic but the inward focus of the 1w9 doesn't make them prefer to be the advocate in the human interaction to push what is right.

Generally, I would say that a 1w9 doesn't prefer to argue with people, but instead tries to understand and change the system and make the right decisions at the right time to make the system work, sort of managing the system to not create problems for themselves and others. All type 1s when they think they're right will have a tendency to argue with you to make their case, and possibly change their mind.

1w2's being people oriented with an outward focus so they are more in favor of arguing publicly in person for change. For this reason, they are more likely to make themselves vulnerable to political debating tendencies in order to gain their change to what they believe is right. 1w2s appear more fiery for this reason, but doesn't necessarily have to.

If any 1 thinks you're immoral by their standards than you maybe on the chopping block because you lose respect.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Wake

Would you say your experience AND expression of anger are controlled? To clarify, does it also take you a while to get angry or do you experience it just as suddenly and intensely but instead chose to tame it?

Oh and thank you for the great input everyone! This has been so helpful :happy:

Question: Is it safe to say 1s tend to consider anger like an unpleasant emotion to experience while 8s enjoy it? Or is it simply that 8's just can't control it but equally dislike their anger? @TreeBob & @Wake, I'd love your thoughts on this.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Kaleido, 8s revel in their anger. They don't dislike it. They enjoy it. It's lusty and passionate, to them. Ones repress their anger. They tend to repress instinctual urges. Technically, it's not an issue of unpleasantness but control (self control).


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Wake_
> 
> Would you say your experience AND expression of anger are controlled?


I'm not emotionally void, but I understand how angry I must become to make the next change, and I keep these things in check. I normally have authority figures dealing with confronting problems with people. If I am the authority I will walk through why what had happened was wrong in a serious manner. I'm told I am overbearing. I think my suppression of anger is obvious because I'm not skilled at acting like they're not their, but I try to look past them.






> To clarify, does it also take you a while to get angry or do you experience it just as suddenly and intensely but instead chose to tame it?


I become worn by frustrations, so it is all pretty tame. I generally make the system deal with its own problems instead of confronting myself. People get emotional when they're not at the mercy of the demanding party and bad things happen. When I must confront on my own I walk to the person through what I think about how they're currently functioning, and why and how they need to change. I'm told I come off as forceful.





> Oh and thank you for the great input everyone! This has been so helpful :happy:
> 
> Question: Is it safe to say 1s tend to consider anger like an unpleasant emotion to experience while 8s enjoy it? Or is it simply that 8's just can't control it but equally dislike their anger? @_TreeBob_ & @_Wake_, I'd love your thoughts on this.


The world would be better if I weren't frustrated by it, so yes regarding 1s.

Based on my experience, I believe 8s instinctively have some sort of desire to start conflict and thrive on conflict as they find entertainment in going head-to-head competition, but I'm uncertain if this sort of interaction has actual anger and hatred in it. I think 8s regret the rapid reactions they sometimes let out from anger, but it is hard to stop and not always wrong.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

For me, a trigger can be pretty much anything that is a form of injustice against objects, concepts and persons I care for. That injustice doesn't have to be real, and I guess in the eyes of some, not even rational. And they don't always trigger anger - I actually think they first lead to annoyance, irritation, resentment, hate. The self-control is about me not wanting to 'lower' myself to base feelings like anger, because I feel like I should be on top of that, above that. "I'm better than that." 

It sort of works like a dam. Sometimes the levels of the water rise pretty high and I become alerted: how much more is the water gonna rise? Is the dam strong enough? Do I need to reinforce? Where are the weak spots? It's a calm assessment really, panicking isn't going to help anybody. It's not productive. If a trigger is strong enough, or if there are enough triggers, the dam breaks, anger starts rushing in. I find myself forcing calmness over myself, assessing the situation to the dam and rebuild it while the water keeps flowing in. I need to remain calm so I can save the things inside me that would otherwise drown. Upholding values, perhaps.

So that's self-control and anger.

My aversion for conflict is sort of like the same as my aversion to anger. Often I feel that I shouldn't have to be angry, conflicts shouldn't have to exist. Being in a conflict sucks. I don't want to be in conflict, I want to be in harmony. I will however engage in conflict if I think or feel it's counterproductive, harmful etc to the parties involved. I will adopt a strategy that I think best fits the situation without compromising too much of myself. I'm usually pretty aware of my discomfort when in conflict yet at the same time I'm pretty busy with trying to solve it.

I have on occasion let anger get to me. I burst out and I believe it is not pretty. That's about as much as I want to share about it. Even if I know it was in my right to be angry, I do feel guilty afterwards. "It shouldn't have come this far. I should have prevented this."


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I very much have an in the moment aggression. I'm a type 7 with 8 wing, it's like I can't think it through while it is happening, so I don't get if it is good for me or not. I just need to go through it.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I am INFP probably 4w5 sx. I relate to the stages @Arrow describes, but I have four levels instead of three. 3 and 4 are both nasty, but 4 is explosive and somewhat regrettable, while 3 is almost a hobby. I've been frustrated most of my life, haven't developed any healthy outlets for it nor many outlets for creativity, do not get enough novelty, usually am lacking in close relationships, and also have high standards for people, so I channel that anger onto disliked individuals.

Someone is personally bad to me and perceived by me as a force of evil in general (1 fix?), then that person becomes my nemesis (enemy if he or she is beyond the possibility of 'reform'). If I'm around him or her (online or offline), then I'll wage psychological warfare. That includes clever verbal attacks (e.g., picking on insecurities and communicating that he/she is a mental or moral inferior), hurtful surprises that take away someone's good mood (motivated by my envy of that), and sometimes humilation (e.g., loudly pointing out to onlookers that the other side has messed up). [All of this is a bit like Donald Trump vs. Rosie O'Donnell.] Years of attacking, if the association lasts that long and my opponent keeps reacting (but not crying or acting so pathetically that I feel monstrous - I'm supposed to be attacking people whose evil entails lack of caring). It can lead to wearing that person down into meeting demands if possible and often ends with the target refusing all interaction with me and (I hope) feeling traumatized (brought into humanity at least in the sense of feeling pain that his/her behavior contributed to and made wary of doing that to others). If not around him or her, I'll badmouth where possible, more eagerly if others are already aware of the person's negatives (kick when down). I prefer fighting one person than a group of people (I guess in part because it's easier and more interesting to psychologically probe and hurt one person), but I'll take on a small army if necessary. Honestly, by myself I never really win - 'reform' someone or get an apology/amends - but all my enemies eventually mess up badly in life and suffer consequent misfortune and hearing that brings me pleasure.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Boss said:


> Kaleido, 8s revel in their anger. They don't dislike it. They enjoy it. It's lusty and passionate, to them. Ones repress their anger. They tend to repress instinctual urges. Technically, it's not an issue of unpleasantness but control (self control).





kaleidoscope said:


> @Wake
> 
> Would you say your experience AND expression of anger are controlled? To clarify, does it also take you a while to get angry or do you experience it just as suddenly and intensely but instead chose to tame it?
> 
> ...


I have never been a big fan of hearing an 8 revels or enjoys anger. It does give me a rush which I enjoy, but to actually revel in it? It makes me sound so cruel and heartless. There are times when I have no emotional connection to my opponent, (in sports) that I find my anger a very useful thing. I don't feel bad when I am attacking or yelling at someone. 

Then there are times like this weekend. I just got back from camping with my family and we had a couple lots to ourselves. Our neighbors were a bunch of young, rowdy people. They spent most of the day swearing and at night drinking and swearing loudly. They new I had kids and yet they did it. The rules of the camp though were lights out and quiet after 11pm. I stuck to that rule and on the second night they didn't. I was pretty furious and I gave them 10 minutes to settle, when they didn't I went out and confronted them. Luckily, they apologized and went somewhere else to party. So what is the difference? Well in this case I was angry and it felt good with the adrenaline, but at the same time I didn't enjoy it at all because I was in family protection mode. I hated having to go tell them to shut up. I needed my kids to be able to sleep and enjoy themselves. 

So no an 8 doesn't always revel or enjoy their anger.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@TreeBob, I was speaking more *generally*. Kaleido's question had to do with comparing the One stance on anger with the Eight. In comparison to ones and other types, 8s are very comfortable with their anger. They don't deny or repress it as a matter of principle. It's also not considered an essentially unpleasant/negative emotion by itself.

I didn't say that they always revel in their anger. Revelry here isn't meant to imply cruelty/heartlessness, just a very high level of comfort with one's anger. And, if an 8's family were threatened, it would be quite natural to not find anger in that instance "lustful" or enjoyable. The situation is an irritating/aggravating one, at its core. How anger is processed varies from situation to situation. Hope I made my point clear.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

TreeBob said:


> I have never been a big fan of hearing an 8 revels or enjoys anger. It does give me a rush which I enjoy, but to actually revel in it? It makes me sound so cruel and heartless. There are times when I have no emotional connection to my opponent, (in sports) that I find my anger a very useful thing. I don't feel bad when I am attacking or yelling at someone.


I agree with this, I don't think reveling in anger would be the right terminology. The adrenaline rush that comes from feeling angry is certainly energizing, and I feel very empowered when I experience it. Though many, many times, the *reason *I'm angry doesn't cause me any satisfaction or pleasure. I don't feel bad at all though, and I guess that's one major distinction because Ones I know, tend to feel guilty about displaying anger.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> I don't feel bad at all though, and I guess that's one major distinction because Ones I know, tend to feel guilty about displaying anger.


Do they feel guilty because they were angry? Or guilty over their _behavior_ when angry? 

This is not necessarily a direct response to you with your 1 friends, but I did want to use it to make a point. Everyone gets angry. And there are of lot of irrational, immature people of any type who choose dysfunctional behaviors when angry. 

I just wanted to clarify because I find it important to distinct behaviors from anger. Screaming at someone is an unhealthy and threatening behavior. It doesn't matter what E type you are. The closer a person is to that 2 year old throwing a tantrum on the floor when their are angry, the more immature they are. The more destructive a person is during their anger and cause problems for themselves or others, will not necessarily give you an E-type, it will just be telling of their level of growth and health. 

I know an 8, who is very young and yet she doesn't let as much get to her as most people do. And showing very out of control emotions, including rage is extremely rare for her. However, she doesn't come off as a "cheery" person and you definitely can sense the weight of her presence in any room.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Do they feel guilty because they were angry? Or guilty over their _behavior_ when angry?


This is a great distinction to make. I don't like being angry (truly deeply angry/enraged) because it makes me feel out of control, but I acknowledge that it is a pure reaction within myself. However I do not like the actions and head space I go threw when angry because I feel the actions that stem from anger aren't controlled and I feel like I am not guiding my own actions or my own choices. The anger takes over me and it's not me anymore, it's something else entirely when I am truly angered or enraged. I don't like my actions when I am truly angry because then I become active and start doing things impulsively and that will have consequences for others and that winds up with people being hurt. In that situation I wish that I could detach from myself and do what I would normally do in a natural or neutral state. I wish I could remain cool in the face of anger but I really can't when I am truly angry. I don't like my angry behavior and I don't wish to be angry but I acknowledge it as a part of myself, even if the actions that stem from it don't feel productive. I find it odd that people would want to be angry, though or would enjoy being upset or feeling that negative emotion. When I feel angry I want to destroy things and make people feel as bad as I do. I want to scream, rage and make people feel awful. I can't imagine why anyone would want to feel that way to be honest. Why would anyone _want_ to feel distressed in that way? I would much rather people not piss me off, that way I can be happy.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Do they feel guilty because they were angry? Or guilty over their behavior when angry?


I'm pretty sure it takes 1s ages for them to actually act out on their anger. From what I understand, they tend to hold back and engage in reaction formation, through which they act the exact opposite way of how they feel. So if they're boiling inside, they tend to outwardly show tremendous patience. While they do feel guilty about their behavior when angry, the reason they hold back on expressing that anger so much is because they feel guilty about the emotion of anger itself. A core 1 friend of mine tells me how he's not "supposed" to feel angry, how he "should" be patient and understanding, etc. Anger is supposedly the last resort.

@_Arrow_

I think you should reconsider your 8 fix, you really sound like your gut fix is 1w2. You seem to be focusing a lot on _co__ntrolling_ your anger instead of just expressing it. 1s can also explode in anger once their values and beliefs are violated and when pushed around enough, can be extremely passionate and aggressive.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> I'm pretty sure it takes 1s ages for them to actually act out on their anger. From what I understand, they tend to hold back and engage in reaction formation, through which they act the exact opposite way of how they feel. So if they're boiling inside, they tend to outwardly show tremendous patience. While they do feel guilty about their behavior when angry, the reason they hold back on expressing that anger so much is because they feel guilty about the emotion of anger itself. A core 1 friend of mine tells me how he's not "supposed" to feel angry, how he "should" be patient and understanding, etc. Anger is supposedly the last resort.


Oh yeah, the boiling and the patience. It's a wonder my skin doesn't change color cause of the blood boiling, haha. ^^; Yeah, I shouldn't be angry, it's ugly, it can make me do some nasty stuff, making people look real bad etc. It also means I've failed the patience test. But it should be said I'm a 1w9 So/Sp with a 2w1 fix, I think that majorly contributes.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

eyenexepee said:


> Oh yeah, the boiling and the patience. It's a wonder my skin doesn't change color cause of the blood boiling, haha. ^^; Yeah, I shouldn't be angry, it's ugly, it can make me do some nasty stuff, making people look real bad etc. It also means I've failed the patience test. But it should be said I'm a 1w9 So/Sp with a 2w1 fix, I think that majorly contributes.


I don't even realize you're angry unless you tell me, and I'm generally really good at picking up on this stuff *ego wounded* :laughing: *That's* how much Ones try to hold back on expressing their anger.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Arrow_
> 
> I think you should reconsider your 8 fix, you really sound like your gut fix is 1w2. You seem to be focusing a lot on _co__ntrolling_ your anger instead of just expressing it.


I don't believe anyone truly _wants_ to be angry. Anger is a response to something that displeases or hurts you, it's aggression based on something you dislike happening around or to you. It's not an emotion that I imagine anyone would want to feel, it's simply speaking not pleasant. 

I don't believe people enjoy being angry, they can enjoy the feelings that generate from anger -- such as passion, excitement, energy, etc. But at the core of it all anger in general isn't something I can imagine someone wanting to feel or enjoying at it's heart. Anger is inspired because something happened which trespassed or offended you and you feel inspired to rage against it. When people say that 8's love anger I wonder what they really mean by it. Is it that they truly love anger? or just that they are more prone to it and more likely to act it out and express openly what bothers them? 

It's the same thing as saying 4's love sadness. When in general no one wants to be sad, 4's are just more prone to that behavior and that depression. But in general all of this stuff is behavioral which means virtually any type _could_ act like this. What is more pressing would be to find out what is the motivation and key buttons for the types that gets them to react. Behavior can be inspired by external events and actions. It's not what the individual is motivated by or what is happening inside the person to cause the action. 

Anger in social context with other people often has to be controlled or regulated. As it's been said above you can't go around people having temper tantrums and function well in society. Constantly beating people up, smacking people across the head or pushing them down a staircase is not a realistic approach to dealing with anger. There are obvious sanctions against that which stop you from being able to do that and going unchecked. There are lawful consequences of that behavior before you even being to think about it in a feeling context or emotional factors. People are forced in many ways to conserve their anger, repress it or find other ways to deal with it in many ways. That happens a lot with anger management courses and it happens a lot in general just dealing with every day society. People aren't openly encouraged to express their anger a lot of the time and are conditioned to not be aggressive or use their anger against people. I think life experiences play a lot into this in terms of sheer expression of anger or rage across types. 

My own theory regarding this is that each of the gut types are driven by emotional responses in regards to anger. Ones are driven ultimately by love when they express their anger. Eights are driven by hate when they express it and Nines by uncertainty, apathy and ambivalence. That to me makes more sense then simply looking at behavior or expression as any type could express their anger in the ways 8 (expression) , 9 (denying) and 1 (repression) do.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Arrow said:


> Anger in social context with other people often *has to* be controlled or regulated. As it's been said above *you can't* go around people having temper tantrums and function well in society. Constantly beating people up, smacking people across the head or pushing them down a staircase is not a realistic approach to dealing with anger.


Just pointing out, that you're taking a judgmental stance against anger, which is very 1ish in itself.

I'm not trying to type you or anything, it just seems to me that you regard anger in a very "anger is a bad thing" way, and you emphasize controlling it a lot. Id types typically struggle with moderation and self-restraint. I also noticed you place a big emphasis on consequences, which just screams superego to me. That said, if you're convinced 8 is your gut fix, so be it.

EDIT: I never said that 8s enjoy anger, that's false and a huge generalization. If you read the exchange between Boss, TreeBob and me, you'd notice that we rectified our terminology.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Just pointing out, that you're taking a judgmental stance against anger, which is very 1ish in itself.


I feel like I am mostly just point out a fact, in most civilizations expression of anger is often sanctioned and you often aren't allowed to let the expression of your anger go unchecked, so how would you go about measuring expression of that anger in a society that so clearly tries to denounce, repress it or regulate it? In terms of the outside/external world you aren't able to without receiving some form of correction in expressing it in "proper" ways._ 

I'm not saying anger itself is bad, but the behavior associated with anger is often perceived this way_ which is what I was aiming to express with @_pinkrasputin_'s post. When I was talking about not liking the consequences of anger that was my point and that's something I think is important to note that there is a difference between anger the emotion and what you do with it. People may not feel bad for their anger as it's an emotion they feel, but they may feel bad about the consequences of what they did in the heat of their anger and I think that could apply to all types, especially those who openly express it. These ideas are often linked though so they become conjoined. 

I think there are a lot of misconceptions about 8's and the expression of anger and their love of anger. They could be more prone to anger but that in general is behavior that others could identify with as well.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Arrow said:


> I feel like I am mostly just point out a fact, in most civilizations expression of anger is often sanctioned and you often aren't allowed to let the expression of your anger go unchecked, so how would you go about measuring expression of that anger in a society that so clearly tries to denounce, repress it or regulate it? In terms of the outside/external world you aren't able to without receiving some form of correction in expressing it in "proper" ways. I'm not saying anger itself is bad, but the behavior associated with anger is often perceived this way which is what I was aiming to express with _pinkrasputin_'s post. I think there are a lot of misconceptions about 8's and the expression of anger and their love of anger. They could be more prone to anger but that in general is behavior that others could identify with as well.


I'm pretty sure I don't view anger's consequences to be THAT catastrophic. I get angry, I have an argument with someone, it's fine. I don't go on a killing spree, lol. I shrug it off easily, and I certainly do not view it as something so *severe*. Perhaps the reason why 1s avoid expressing anger, is because they're so hard on themselves, so even if their angry reaction is mild, they'll view it as disproportionate because it's equaled with loss of control.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> I'm pretty sure I don't view anger's consequences to be THAT catastrophic.


I think that comes from how angry the individual truly is that amplifies the persons action when they express it. I don't think anger itself (the emotion) is a bad thing at all, but I do think what you do with it matters. I think that's what I was trying to express with my post to pinkrasputin, that people may not like anger because of what it makes them do in the heat of the moment, and in that way anger itself gets a bad reputation and people often say it's bad to be angry, because anger is often an emotion that leads to violence, abuse and other things. 



> I get angry, I have an argument with someone, it's fine. I don't go on a killing spree, lol. I shrug it off easily, and I certainly do not view it as something so *severe*.


Yeah but I don't think people would see this (an everyday argument) as an expression of anger though -- that's just general debate or conflict (even though this could be tinted by anger), usually when people think of expressions of anger they think of acts of passion and a great release of intense rage or emotion that caused the anger. Often the descriptions of 8's are said to be volcanic in nature -- that's the way people see anger, they see it in association to violence, physical abuse or attacks. My point was just to say that there is a difference in expressing anger and someone making a mistake not liking the way they reacted to things in the heat of the moment in hindsight.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Arrow said:


> I wish I could remain cool in the face of anger but I really can't when I am truly angry.


 You can. Again, anger is not behavior. You definitely can choose different actions/behavior when you are angry. I can get angry without hurting myself or others. The fact that you don't think you can means that maybe you haven't learned that. But there are not just only 1s or 8s, or 6s in anger management classes. 2s and 9s have gone, too. Passive aggressive types means that they also can express anger in unhealthy ways once they explode hence the "agression". So obviously even a 9 can have unhealthy or impulsive destructive behaviors when angry from holding it in all the time. And it may feel really good once they are in it.

Also a person can learn to change their thinking that leads to anger but I'll leave that discussion alone for now. 

Getting angry is appropriate if you have been offended. It's a signal for some type of action. But destructive actions when angry will get anyone into trouble and hopefully one day a person grows beyond the need for vengeance. This is similar to when a little kid hates his mommy and wishes to "get back" at her. The are more effective channels for anger. For instance a person doesn't have to kill themselves when a person has hurt them, they can rationally express themselves instead. An angry person doesn't have to throw things and hit someone when someone hadn't paid them back, they can go to court instead. A person doesn't have to stew in silence if they have been violated, instead they can hold abusers/attackers/public offenders legally accountable. 

In order to live in society, people do need to think through there anger enough so that they are not constantly locked up in jail, dwelling on vengeful thoughts, or hurting themselves. 

In my younger years, as a little girl I defaulted mostly to hurting myself when I was angry or getting depressed. Then there were other times I would I inappropriately lash out. Neither is effective behavior to carry into adulthood. Acknowledging anger is healthy and slowing down and learning to separate knee jerk inappropriate reactions from feelings is a growth process. Cooling off when angry so one can think rationally before they take action takes practice. For some, it take a lot of practice because they haven't been given healthy examples. This is excluding people in the throws of certain addictions or people with special needs. 



> I don't like my angry behavior and I don't wish to be angry but I acknowledge it as a part of myself, even if the actions that stem from it don't feel productive. I find it odd that people would want to be angry, though or would enjoy being upset or feeling that negative emotion. When I feel angry I want to destroy things and make people feel as bad as I do. I want to scream, rage and make people feel awful. I can't imagine why anyone would want to feel that way to be honest. Why would anyone _want_ to feel distressed in that way? I would much rather people not piss me off, that way I can be happy.


I don't like anger either, but it is a sign something is wrong and maybe some sort of action needs to be taken. Maybe someone has hurt me? Maybe I need to cry first instead before I figure out what to do? Maybe I got scared and admitting my fear just turned to anger will help me get to the real root of the situation which will allow me to make some really affective changes? Maybe I'm tired of being offended by someone and I need to set my limits? Maybe they've stolen from me and I need to take legal action and really do something about it? Maybe its my own faulty thinking due to my insecurities. What can I do about that? Etc. 

Because anger is not a comfortable feeling, it can be used to make necessary changes, not changes that solve nothing or will only land you in jail or someone else dead.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

kaleidoscope said:


> I'm pretty sure it takes 1s ages for them to actually act out on their anger. From what I understand, they tend to hold back and engage in reaction formation, through which they act the exact opposite way of how they feel. So if they're boiling inside, they tend to outwardly show tremendous patience. While they do feel guilty about their behavior when angry, the reason they hold back on expressing that anger so much is because they feel guilty about the emotion of anger itself. A core 1 friend of mine tells me how he's not "supposed" to feel angry, how he "should" be patient and understanding, etc. Anger is supposedly the last resort..


There's more range within the Type. Reaction formation only takes place up to a point, and as you know, it doesn't always take place when a One is angry. While they're self-controlled, it doesn't actually take them ages to build up enough anger to react. That's more 9 or One with heavy 9 wing (still far more applicable to core 9); the latter can be plenty assertive and have tremendous resentment underneath the surface. Anger is repressed because it is seen as a base instinctual urge, a lack of rationality and self-control. It's not, however, the last resort, theoretically speaking. Some Ones may feel it's a last resort, but that's more their personal philosophy/stance on Anger. Ones have as much access to their anger as Eights. If the superego justifies the anger, it may well be expressed instantly. It will likely not be an immature, out of control temper tantrum, but it may come on a lot quicker than you'd think and with great force. 

Another thing is that I don't take back my use of the word revelry. It was a general comment and a comparative one, and I stick with it. I elaborated saying that 8s have a very high level of comfort with their anger, which is what I was getting at. Situationally, they may not find pleasure in it. But, as you said, anger is experienced more as energizing and even empowering than something to be repressed, for the reasons I touched on. In a competitive sports scenario, almost anyone of any type will enjoy the adrenaline rush. In a scenario where family is threatened, no one will find anger enjoyable. The point was that anger is an emotion they're at home with, enough to find it energizing. Reveling was primarily a reference to this aspect; it wasn't a reference to some kind of sadistic joy in feeling and expressing anger, though this would be true of unhealthy 8s. It was also a reference to heated conflict that 8s do tend to *enjoy*, unless of course the situation is one where irritation/aggravation would be natural. 

Lastly, a One's anger is not always hard to pick up on. Their anger can be very palpable. As rare as it is, when my 1w9 partner is angry, it's pretty damn obvious that he's angry. Before he has even said a word, people can tell that he is angry. There are no unhealthy behaviours/displays involved in his case, and his anger can be felt in the air. Its presence is tremendous.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@kaleidoscope



> Basically, what's the difference in a CP 6, an 8, or a 1 (as core or as head/gut fix), or in an Sx-dom in terms of their experience and expression of anger and aggression? How do they differ in reaction to conflict? What are the different triggers? How do they feel about their anger?


1. My general thought is CP Sixes work from a line of defense, eights work from a line control, and ones work from a line of correction.

So a six will get angry as a defense against an external force, an eight will get angry as a means of reasserting control over an external force, and a one will get angry as a means of re-establishing order with an external force (i.e., the external force can only go here or do this in relativity to me). 

As a note, it has been my observation that CP sixes, when angry, will only go so far with their anger as to push the invading subject out of their boundary lines. Once the object has backed off, they calm down and continue on. The eight, by contrast, will not stop pushing until the opposing force has been conquered and can no longer ever pose a threat. 

2. CP sixes get aggressive (and occasionally hysterical) with anger. Eights get assertive (and occasionally aggressive). Ones get passionate (and occasionally emotional).

3. A CP six might feel exhausted after getting angry, an eight empowered, and a one guilty. 

This may be a very simpified way of looking at it. Feel free to correct me as you see the need.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Boss

I should've clarified - what I mean by 'anger is considered a last resort' is not in terms of their personal experience of anger, but in their expression of it, in most cases. But yeah I agree, when it's justified -> self righteous fury!


----------



## Asd456 (Jul 25, 2017)

kaleidoscope said:


> So I've been trying to figure this one out for a while now, and I still am unable to tell what differentiates a CP 6, an 8, a 1, and a Sx-dom to anger/conflict. I have a vague idea, but nothing definitive.
> 
> 
> Basically, what's the difference in a CP 6, an 8, or a 1 (as core or as head/gut fix), or in an Sx-dom in terms of their experience and expression of anger and aggression? How do they differ in reaction to conflict? What are the different triggers? How do they feel about their anger?
> ...


I'm not sure why there's a consensus of a CP 6 Sx feeling "exhausted" or "frustrated" after anger and/or aggression. In fact, anger and aggression makes me feel empowered because it makes me feel stronger. The angrier I get, the stronger I feel - I don't collapse into frustration or exhaustion; it's the opposite because I value strength.


----------

